# Help with 11900



## dlk (Aug 6, 2009)

Can a drug code be used with 11900 (injection, intralesional)?


----------



## daniel (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, I use this code all the time in the practice I work for. (eg., kenalog)


Daniel, CPC


----------



## apmc (Jan 28, 2010)

*Billing J3301*

Hi.

Apparently our Dermatology practice dilutes Kenalog-10 and then gives out several intralesional injections to different patients as needed.
We had previously been billing the J3301 with 11900 or 11901 but I'm not sure this is correct after finding out that they do this.  There is no HCPCS that I can find with a lower dosage than 10mg, so I am not sure what, if any, drug we can bill.
Does anyone have any info regarding this?

Thanks in advance for your help!

Susan


----------



## m.edwards (Dec 18, 2012)

You still bill out the J3301 with the NDC # for the Kenolog-10.  It is still the medication being used.  You bill based on the total dosage used.  So just do the math.  If it is diluted to 0.1 mg/cc and 10cc were injected into 3 lesions, then you bill for a total dosage of 1mg.


----------

